# Flying with tackle?????



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

On the airlines website it says I can bring rod/reels but does not say anything about flies/hooks.

Anyone flown American Airlines and took flies?

Sent from my LGL15G using Tapatalk


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*flying*

Have flown many times with most airlines, including American. I have never had anyone in security question anything except hand tools like hemostats. If it looks like a blade, check it. I usually carry on everything, from reels/rods/flyboxes/you name it. I have had Mexican and Belize security take pliers and hemostats, but not here in the states.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

2thDr said:


> Have flown many times with most airlines, including American. I have never had anyone in security question anything except hand tools like hemostats. If it looks like a blade, check it. I usually carry on everything, from reels/rods/flyboxes/you name it. I have had Mexican and Belize security take pliers and hemostats, but not here in the states.


 Good for you....seriously..I have heard of agents saying that the flies and/or lures could be used as weapons and they guy had to check them in with is main bag. I'm talking offshore and billfish flies here. I think if you were flying to Montana and your biggest hook was a #12, that you'd be OK. Yes, pliers and hemostats are usually a no-no.

Unfortunately, calling the airline ahead of time, might not do much good, if the guy on the phone says one thing and the agent at check-in has had a bad day. Guess who would be SOL?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I always check mine....too much temptation for the agents to steal them under a security premise. Had that happen in Mexico...where clearly the agent wanted my stuff so he just insisted I set it aside or not leave the Country. 

Never again.


p.s. have never had a problem with the stuff in checked baggage...and I've been in a lot of places.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Depending on the size of the flies, check your boxes & tools like pliers, and knife (obviously). I absolutely refuse to check my rods & reels and haven't had an issue flying with them.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

I had a box of flies confiscated from my carryon in Grand Cayman last summer, on United. I should have had them in my checked bag.


----------



## nrcspm (Apr 22, 2011)

I always pack my flies in my checked bags. Never had a problem carrying on a rod in a tube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

OK....I'll ask again here. Got no response on another forum.....But have any of you carried on a 2-piece fly rod recently? That's about a 4 1/2 ft. tube....too long for the overhead bins.
Years ago, the flight crew stuck the tubes in the coat lockers, but I don't think planes today have those. I'm really curious, cuz I hate 4 pc. rods, even though I have 3 of them.


----------



## nrcspm (Apr 22, 2011)

I did (2 yrs ago). They thought it was a golf club and did place it in a storage compartment toward the door. Just don't forget it. I 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*carry-on flies*

TSA people are getting more reasonable in my opinion. I take anything questionable out of my carry-on bag and place it in the dish so they can see it. Much of what they allow/disallow is a subjective judgement call on the part of the agent. So far, only brief glances. I had a whole box of several dozen tarpon flies on last trip to Belize and had no problems. I think if they have to go to the trouble of digging thru baggage they are more likely to keep something. Mexico and Belize are different, possibly a holdover from the old "mordida" days (bribe). I have had problems trying to board with 2 piece rods, but when stopped at the gate they simply had me gate check it, no charge. I am not good enough to tell the difference between good 4-piece rods and 2-piece ones, possibly because every rod I have bought in the past 10 years is a 4 strictly for travel simplicity. I have had too many checked bags lost and delayed over the years to trust anything essential to the baggage people on the way to a destination. Way home is a different story-often check most things. That way the foreign security people do not even see the questionable stuff.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

It's been a couple years since I actually looked up the TSA regs, but at least at that time they stated that flies were permissible for carry-on and in fact I think they even recommended that you carry them on. I had that reg printed off and carried it with me although I was never challenged on it. That said, if the agent gets up on the wrong side of the bed, he can apparently do almost whatever he pleases.

On your two-piece rod question, PR, I think it depends on the plane and on the gate agent. Those overhead compartments sometimes have a hole at the back of the divider that allows you to put something longer like a 2-piece rod. I also see people carrying them thru airports fairly commonly, so I assume they're getting them on one way or the other. But I always bring 3 or 4 piece rods to avoid the stress.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

2thDr said:


> *I am not good enough to tell the difference between good 4-piece rods and 2-piece ones, possibly because every rod I have bought in the past 10 years is a 4 strictly for travel simplicity.* .


2thDr.....Not to de-rail this thread, but there have been amazing strides in terms of improving ferrule systems in graphite fly rods, over recent years. Unfortunately, most of that has been in terms of "feel" and overall performance. (multi-piece rods used to feel very tip-heavy). However, a ferrule is still a weak point in any rod, no matter how many (or few) there are. I simply believe that the fewer the better, so I only use 1 and 2 pc. rods. On top of that, today's blanks are much lighter than years past and that means thinner walls in them. A piece of dirt or sand in a ferrule, now produces much more damage on a percentage basis, because it could create the same depth scratch but on a thinner wall. Now multiply that possibility by 3.

It's getting harder to find 2 pc. rods today; all are 4 pc. But I still suggest that people joint/disjoint their rods as little and as infrequently as possible. In the Keys, when I took delivery of a new 2 pc. fly rod, I jointed it and it stayed that way for the rest of its useful life. When I break out my 4 pc. rods again, the same will happen. If I need to make them shorter for travel in a vehicle, I'll try to only break them in half, essentially like a 2 pc. I just think that the less you mess with all those ferrules, the better off you'll be, in terms of the life of the rod.

This is also why I asked about the 2 pc. rods as carry-on baggage. I'll want to bring them on a trip and if I have to check them, I'll still pack the 4 pc. rods as back-up in a carry-on bag. (Some airlines have announced plans to make the overhead bins larger in the future.)

EDIT: I'm sorry BruceJ....I did not see your post, and it was a good one. You were very smart to look up and make a copy of the TSA regs., where flies are concerned. Unfortunately, it seems the bulk of the problems are occurring in the foreign countries and not the USA. I think you're right as far as the type of plane being used.

Someone mentioned "mordidas," or bribes to get your stuff through. These are illegal in Mexico and the official involved, will be fired if he is caught asking for or accepting one, so they're taking a chance. Nonetheless, the practice is rampant in some cities, mostly tourist destinations (like Cancun) When that happens, I say in a slightly loud voice, "QUIERES UNA MORDIDA???" The official involved usually backs off immediately.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

In the past for flies, I've done both on critical items, i.e. pack minimum amounts of flies in carry on and the bulk in checked luggage....more insurance....but now days, I don't bother with putting them in carry ons at all...just go with checked. Too much risk of confiscation as I stated earlier.

On rods, if you travel a lot, a system that works really well for me is this:

One large duffel bag type piece of luggage with a false bottom for storing your rod tubes. I carry up to 5 rod tubes stored this way and have never had a single instance of a problem. Not all of todays bags this style will accomodate 32 inch rod tubes so make sure in advance of purchasing one that they will. 

I can easily pack for up to two weeks worth of "stuff" in these bags and make the 50 pound maximum weight limit. One bag for everything. 

I probably will never own a 2 pc rod again...and have phased all my 2 pc out. They are actually hard to get rid of...which is probably another reason why so few 2 piece are sold today. 


By the way, Mexico has imposed a strict "tariff" on anyone bringing more than 4 reels of any type into the country. A buddy of mine made the bad mistake of declaring that he had 6 reels in his carry on....Mexican customs in Cabo stuck it to him.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Meadowlark said:


> By the way, Mexico has imposed a strict "tariff" on anyone bringing more than 4 reels of any type into the country. A buddy of mine made the bad mistake of declaring that he had 6 reels in his carry on....Mexican customs in Cabo stuck it to him.


 Wow...that's new to me. I have driven across many times with 6-8 reels and entered twice with 20 or more. Never a word said. Methinks this might be somewhat of a scam, fabricated by the local aduana (customs) office, of which, there is one at every international airport. For sure, airport "regs." are different from those on the roads at the border, but this sounds a little far fetched to me....as far as being a real law is concerned. I have no doubt that your buddy was telling the truth.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

When I go on a big international trip, I'm very careful about planning and packing. The goal is to be relatively independent with my carry on and checked gear, so that if I have a problem with either one, I can still keep fishing. For example, one pair of sunglasses in each. Some flies in each. At least one rod and reel carried on in addition to whatever I checked.

If traveling with others (often my sons), we'll split up our gear among the separately checked bags for the same reason. Each bag could sustain all of us if we had too. I know it might sound a bit excessive, but on a lot of these trips there are no local fly shops or Walmarts available for restocking!


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*carry-on*



Bruce J said:


> When I go on a big international trip, I'm very careful about planning and packing. The goal is to be relatively independent with my carry on and checked gear, so that if I have a problem with either one, I can still keep fishing. For example, one pair of sunglasses in each. Some flies in each. At least one rod and reel carried on in addition to whatever I checked.
> 
> If traveling with others (often my sons), we'll split up our gear among the separately checked bags for the same reason. Each bag could sustain all of us if we had too. I know it might sound a bit excessive, but on a lot of these trips there are no local fly shops or Walmarts available for restocking!


Good idea, BJ. Lots of places with great fishing are that way because they are difficult to get to. Hence, no local fly shops. With only carry-on, checking questionable stuff if not an option. I can agree with PR about rod strength being greater with a 2 piece, just too difficult to haul around. I have had many rods break over the years, usually my fault. Warranties are now standard on good sticks. If at TSA early and they say no to something in your carry-on, just go back to the ticket counter and ask for a box to put it in and check it.


----------

